# Eriksen al Borussia Dortmund



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2013)

Secondo sportmediaset l'*Ajax **ha trovato l'accordo* con il *Borussia Dortmund* per *Christian Eriksen*. Le cifre dell'accordo non sono ancora note ma la cifra sborsata dalla squadra Tedesca non è inferiore ai *15 milioni*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2013)

Bene, non vogliono smontare, grandi. Eriksen è il talento che serve per sostituire Gotze, non cristallino come lui però è uno degli affari da fare dopo la partenza di uno come Mario.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

bel colpo intelligente


----------



## Butcher (17 Giugno 2013)

Prevedibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2013)

15 milioni....
Se non prendiamo Eriksen che è in scadenza a 15, figuriamoci se prendiamo altri. 

Il Milan è davvero finito.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2013)

Non avevo dubbi  i nostri secondo me manco sapevano chi fosse


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Giugno 2013)

ora verrà jino a rammentarci che non possiamo permetterci il lautissimo ingaggio che gli offrirà il borussia.
un po' come il fantomatico super stipendio di m'vilà, che a conti fatti guadagna quanto de jong.


----------



## jaws (17 Giugno 2013)

Non è ufficiale comunque


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non è ufficiale comunque



ma quandanche finisse in un'altra squadra non credo che l'ajax potrebbe ricavarne molto di più.


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ora viene jino a rammentarci che non potevamo permetterci il lautissimo ingaggio che gli offre il borussia.
> un po' come il fantomatico super stipendio di m'vilà, che a conti fatti guadagna quanto de jong.



Cadi male ragazzino.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cadi male ragazzino.



sono parole sue, signore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Giugno 2013)

Buon colpo per il Borussia.
Ah,l'Ajax ha già quasi in mano,come sostituto,Maher


----------



## Frikez (17 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Buon colpo per il Borussia.
> Ah,l'Ajax ha già quasi in mano,come sostituto,Maher



Ma non costava 30 milioni?? Quando il City si era interessato al giocatore queste erano le cifre che si sentivano.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Giugno 2013)

A 15 è un affarone... Altro che Tevez, mi fionderei su di lui


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Giugno 2013)

Bel colpo per entrambe le parti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma non costava 30 milioni?? Quando il City si era interessato al giocatore queste erano le cifre che si sentivano.



Quante cavolate..con 10 milioni lo prendevi..30 milioni li varrà tra 2-3 anni


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2013)

Al momento non abbiamo quella cifra, quindi che rimpianti volete avere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2013)

L'affare lo fa l'Ajax


----------



## hiei87 (17 Giugno 2013)

Certi giocatori non possiamo permetterceli perchè non li prendiamo prima. L'avrò già detto mille volte, ma sono tre anni che sul forum tutti parlano di Eriksen, e si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa di mille altri talenti che ci erano stati accostati quando erano ancora poco conosciuti.
Ormai, se non lo prendi subito, anche un Naingollan qualunque diventa proibitivo per noi...


----------



## Hammer (17 Giugno 2013)

Ma non doveva venire da noi?


----------



## Dexter (17 Giugno 2013)

eriksen galliani non ha idea di chi sia,non raccontiamoci favole.


----------



## jaws (17 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> eriksen galliani non ha idea di chi sia,non raccontiamoci favole.



L'hai appena raccontata tu una favola


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> eriksen galliani non ha idea di chi sia,non raccontiamoci favole.



Vabbè, ora non spariamole belle grosse, tutti conoscono Eriksen, solo che il Milan non ha le finanze per fare operazioni del genere.


----------



## Dexter (17 Giugno 2013)

convinti voi  sicuramente qualcuno in società lo conosceva,e magari lo hanno anche visionato. ma galliani personalmente penso proprio di no.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> L'hai appena raccontata tu una favola


pareri..


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> solo che il Milan non ha le finanze per fare operazioni del genere.



anche ammesso che questo sia vero, sbolognando boateng i soldi li avresti avuti.
son le idee e la capacità di fare mercato senza budget da capogiro che mancano.


----------



## Dexter (17 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> anche ammesso che questo sia vero, sbolognando boateng i soldi li avresti avuti.
> son proprio le idee che mancano, altroché.


più che altro a me da' fastidio che sti soldi non possano MAI essere sborsati in anticipo. voglio dire: sai che venderai robinho a certe cifre,allora perchè non prenderlo subito tevez? stesso discorso di questo qui,che a me non fa neanche impazzire.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ora non spariamole belle grosse, tutti conoscono Eriksen, solo che il Milan non ha le finanze per fare operazioni del genere.



Dai non si può sentire che il Milan non abbia le finanze per prendere Eriksen... 15 milioni pure spalmati in 3-4 anni non credo siano un problema!


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> anche ammesso che questo sia vero, sbolognando boateng i soldi li avresti avuti.
> son le idee e la capacità di fare mercato senza budget da capogiro che mancano.



Più che altro servirebbe una programmazione che ti permetterebbe di agire in anticipo.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Giugno 2013)

non credo 15mln comunque.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> anche ammesso che questo sia vero, sbolognando boateng i soldi li avresti avuti.
> son le idee e la capacità di fare mercato senza budget da capogiro che mancano.



Anche questo è vero. Probabilmente il tamarro non interessa a nessuno.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più che altro servirebbe una programmazione che ti permetterebbe di agire in anticipo.



ma qui non si tratta di aver agito in ritardo, ma di totale inerzia.
in questi anni di buonissimi centrocampisti a prezzi che potevamo tranquillamente permetterci ne sono passati una miriade, ne avessimo preso mezzo. e il bello è anche ancora si sta a menarla con la storia secondo cui bisogna disporre giocoforza dei petrodollari per prendere un centrocampista forte.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche questo è vero. Probabilmente il tamarro non interessa a nessuno.



questo mi pare abbastanza improbabile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2013)

Secondo quanto riporta Goal.com, il *DS del Dortmund avrebbe smentito l'acquisto di Eriksen*. 
Le sue parole: "Ho letto anche io questa cosa e ne sono rimasto stupito. Il giocatore che potrebbe arrivare a Dortmund non è lui ma De Bruyne".


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riporta Goal.com, il *DS del Dortmund avrebbe smentito l'acquisto di Eriksen*.
> Le sue parole: "Ho letto anche io questa cosa e ne sono rimasto stupito. Il giocatore che potrebbe arrivare a Dortmund non è lui ma De Bruyne".



Meglio,se l'Ajax non vendesse Eriksen potrebbe lasciar perdere Maher.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Meglio,se l'Ajax non vendesse Eriksen potrebbe lasciar perdere Maher.



Su Maher avevo letto che preferirebbe fare almeno un altro anno in Olanda... magari proprio all'Ajax. Non mi sembra propenso a tentare l'avventura all'estero, però le parole erano del padre se non erro.

P.S. poi dubito che lo conosciamo, a meno che non lo abbia proposto Raiola...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Su Maher avevo letto che preferirebbe fare almeno un altro anno in Olanda... magari proprio all'Ajax. Non mi sembra propenso a tentare l'avventura all'estero, però le parole erano del padre se non erro.
> 
> P.S. poi dubito che lo conosciamo, a meno che non lo abbia proposto Raiola...



Ehhh probabile,in fondo è giovanissimo.


----------



## Frikez (18 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Quante cavolate..con 10 milioni lo prendevi..30 milioni li varrà tra 2-3 anni



Se ciao, con 10 milioni ti ridono in faccia.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se ciao, con 10 milioni ti ridono in faccia.



Conoscendo l'ajax non credo vada a spendere più di certe cifre per un giocatore


----------

